# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Ride-on roller attachment for tractor - photo

## Jon

Ride-on roller attachment for tractor.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...308#post116331
Belt-driven tractor with giant trenching wheel - GIF
Single tractor pulling 5 trailers - GIF
Tractor cuts line in field to stop encroaching fire - GIF
Tractor burning weeds - GIF
https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...242#post116057
1880 Human-powered tractor with dreadnaught wheels - photo
1950s double-engined Fordson tractor - videos, patent, and photo
Dying man carves last will and testament into tractor fender
1960 Lamborghini Trattori Cingolato tractor - video and photos
1938 Minneapolis Moline UDLX Comfortractor - video and photos
First Caterpillar tractor - steam-powered
tractor powered by Buick Nailhead
Hornsby Mammoth steam tractor crawler
Ford Flathead-powered 1970s John Deere lawn tractor
Rock burying tractor attachment - GIF
Unique tractor turning method - GIF
1954 Fordson Major trencher with Rotopad tracks

----------

marksbug (Dec 15, 2018),

PJs (Dec 17, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 14, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

looks like a 50 or 51 Massey Ferguson on the roller attachment Nice design but I wonder what they did about the steering wheel of the roller while they backed the tractor on to its cradle maybe they just removed it

----------

PJs (Dec 17, 2018)

----------


## marksbug

wow, this blows my mind!!! I have been digging up my entire back yard after removing the humoungus oak trees and removing all the roots, doing it all by hand(shove, pick ax&chain saw) I finaly remted a stump grinder...wish i had rented a track how... Ive been using my 4 wheeler to haul dirt&debris. on a slide and small trailer/cart I made from old truck bed liner& scrap,2 "J" bolts for axles & old pnumatic dolly whels&tires. but yester day i was thinking how I could make a "steam roller" for my 4 wheeler....somehow i dont think it will be quite this elabrate..I had thought about adding a sproket to the axle and running a 12" carbide tiped circular blade through the ground to cut roots...but turning would of been a issue so.. the shovel was happy to step up. I should probably rent a wacker...tamper? ground pounder!!!

----------


## Frank S

I must be blessed when it comes to equipment either that or I am too weak to pass by an auction when I have a few bucks in my pockets.
these work really well for packing and even better if you just drag them behind a lawn tractor

----------


## marksbug

yup thats what I need, bring it on over and Ill buy dinner!!

----------


## Frank S

> yup thats what I need, bring it on over and Ill buy dinner!!



 Probably a little far to travel but I'll tell you how AI got mine still in a metal crate. for under $100.00 bucks.
I go to a lot of auctions this one was 1 of dozens at a Richie Brother's auction Most were name brand Wacker Packer some new some slightly used some very used. 
This one was in its shipping frame with a bunch of other stuff piled on it in a timed auction I think I actually paid around $95.00 after the buyers fee. and tax

----------


## marksbug

it's been 30 years since I went to a auction. probably a good idea, but....i already have too much stuff.. the last one I went to wanting something...well it went for a lot less than I would of paid..... I had to go to the restroom been standing there half a day waiting....and told my brother and dad to get it......well my brother wandered off and my dad..... didn't think I really wanted or needed it...$10. for a very large new vibratory cleaner machine.....he was never much of a father any way. I dont even know if there are any auctions around hear any more.

----------


## Frank S

I also do a few select Should I say very select online auctions. recently bought a 2 gallon power brake bleeder missing most of the master cylinder attachments but it had the 1 that I always used the most. for 10 bucks it was about 150 miles from me. Not really worth making a 300 mile round trip but I bought it and was obligated to pay for it then called a friend of mine who passes though there all the time, He said the next time he passed through he would stop and pick it up. So I called the guy who sold it and asked him if it was in his way, explained the plan he said hey it is paid for I don't care if you leave it here for 6 months. a few days later my trucker friend stopped by and picked it up. when I got it it had over a gallon of Dot3 brake fluid in it so it was a win win for me even if the unit had been trashed.

----------

